# Is there a rightmove website for Mexico DF ?



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Guys, hope you are all well.

I have just taken a position in Mexico DF, based just north of Universidad Nacional Autonoma de Mexico.

We are looking to move to Mexico DF in the next few months and obviously looking for somewhere to live, I have heard Florida is good.

We have searched the old www, however drawing a few blanks. Is there rightmove dot co dot uk equivalent in Mexico DF ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Levi_501 said:


> Hi Guys, hope you are all well.
> 
> I have just taken a position in Mexico DF, based just north of Universidad Nacional Autonoma de Mexico.
> 
> ...


hi

the UK company has mexican property for sale...............

Property for sale in Mexico and Property in Mexico

I'm sure someone more local will have local info though


----------

